# Some a what I been upta.



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Been busy round here lately. Dehydratin some stuff an vac sealin it in jars.










Top row: Old Fashioned Oats, a feller I work with get's me these fer free quite often, next: Dried Beans, #3: Dehydrated green beans.

Bottom row: Maze flour, #2: Dehydrated carrots, #3: Dehydrated corn.

These items er gonna help out our food stocks. Nice thing bout the corn, can be used as corn er ground inta corn meal.

We also did some spaghetti sauce which were watchin ta see how it stores. Put that in vac bags. Will be doin some tomatoe sauce real soon.

The jar attachement fer vac sealin the mason jars works really well. Good investment.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

That is great! Thanks, oldcoot, for putting the pictures on here! 

I just borrowed a jar sealer attachment from a neighbor to try it out!

They just have the wide-mouth attachment. I might order the regular-mouth attachment, and then trade back and forth with the neighbor.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Where does one get a jar sealer???? Boy that'd be nice for peace of mind when I do my pickles. I don't process my fresh pack ones, but inverting the jars is hit or miss with getting a good seal sometimes.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Fer my foodsaver I got the regular one an the widemouth one at my local Mills Fleet Farm. Larger stores have em to. Otherwise ebay has em, but I hate payin shipping.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Food saver site has the small mouth sealer attachment. And a heads up on food savers- last summer mine started not working very well, took a long time to vac any thing and it is the foamy rubber gaskets around the "liquid well" that are starting to go. You can buy replacements. But for now I found that if I take them out of the machine(like your gonna clean it) and soak them in water for a bit and then carefully wring them out and put them back in the machine works like it did when brand new for at least that session. I will be ordering the gaskets, but like everyone else I hate to pay shipping and handling of over $6 for a part that only costs $3- how can they do this kind of crap:scratch Hubby told me to go ahead and order extra and the small lid sealer and the wine bottle sealers( I make and we drink plenty of wine) to make the shipping worth while.
But before I go and buy the small lid attachment, I am gonna try BunkerBobs way- I have a huge pressure canner and can fit many, many small jars in there to try.

And OldCootHillbilly-that looks great! The color on those carrots and corn are awesome! Is that sweet corn?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The shipping often doesn't cost near as much as they charge, either, which is also annoying!

I haven't found the jar sealing attachment at any of the stores around here (NW Montana). I'd forgotten about BunkerBob's method of using a pressure canner to seal them. I might do that instead, for now, and then use the neighbor's attachment doo-dad for the wide mouth jars.

Our Food Saver is at least 8 years old. I'll have to keep an eye on the gasket thingy. Thanks, Emerald, for that information. I also didn't know they make a wine bottle sealer, that's cool!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup that be sweet corn, comin inta the good harvest now! In early july it's ok but not the greatest, fer the next 6 weeks it will be fantastic!


----------

